# aluguel



## MOMO2

La frase es
... estou brincando, desconta 1000 reais do aluquel para ...
 
¿Qué significa "aluquel"?
 
Gracias
 
Momo2


----------



## Tomby

Suponho que quer dizer "aluguel".
TT.


----------



## MOMO2

Obrigadisimo


----------



## willy2008

Te estoy cargando(bromeando) desconta 1000 reales del alquiler para...


----------



## Carfer

En portugués de Portugal se dice '_alugue*r*_' o, se se trata del alquiler de una casa, 'renda'.


----------



## Tomby

Obrigado pela informação. 
Sei que existem algumas palavras que se escrevem distinto, segundo os usos de Portugal e do Brasil (exemplo: humidade e umidade) mas não tinha reparado em aluguer e aluguel. Achava que só existia "aluguel". 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> En portugués de Portugal se dice '_alugue*r*_' o, se se trata del alquiler de una casa, 'renda'.


 
Obrigado Carfer por tirar a minha dúvida. 

No galego também se diz aluguer


----------



## amistad2008

Carfer said:


> En portugués de Portugal se dice '_alugue*r*_' o, se se trata del alquiler de una casa, 'renda'.


 
Interessante, Carfer, não tinha idéia que se falasse "aluguer" e menos "renda" em Portugal, se ouvisse isso antes me lembraria o sotaque "caipira". 

Até mais!


----------



## Carfer

amistad2008 said:


> Interessante, Carfer, não tinha idéia que se falasse "aluguer" e menos "renda" em Portugal, se ouvisse isso antes me lembraria o sotaque "caipira".
> 
> Até mais!


 
Há uma precisão a fazer, amistad. Eu referia-me especificamente ao contexto da frase de momo em que se propunha o desconto no '_aluguel_', ou seja, no valor deste. Não se assuste com a aparente confusão que vai a seguir.

É assim: em Portugal, além de '_aluguel_' se dizer '_alugue*r*_', ainda temos isto:
No que toca ao pagamento, ao valor, quando se trata de imóveis (casas, por exemplo) a expressão que usamos é '_renda_'. Dizemos, por exemplo, _'vou pagar a *renda* ao senhorio'_. Também se ouve, por vezes, mas com menos frequência, _'vou pagar o aluguer'_. Contudo, se se tratar de um quarto, como sucede, por exemplo, com os estudantes, que frequentemente se alojam em casas particulares, aí já é '_aluguer_' que predomina (_'aluguei um quarto_, _vou pagar o aluguer do quarto_), apesar de o quarto ser uma parte dum imóvel.

No que toca especificamente ao contrato, o vulgo confunde e usa indistintamente '_aluguer_' e '_arrendamento_' (é habitual ouvir dizer tanto 'vivo _numa casa alugada'_ como _'vivo numa casa arrendada', _ou'aluguei uma casa' ou _'arrendei uma casa'_). Tecnicamente, o aluguer refere-se apenas a móveis (você aluga um smoking ou um automóvel) e o arrendamento aos imóveis (você '_arrenda_', não '_aluga_', uma casa). Dum ponto de vista jurídico, a terminologia correcta é esta última. Claro que, no nosso âmbito, a observância dessa regra só interessa se a tradução for jurídica, doutro modo é o uso corrente que deve ser seguido.

Os espanhóis têm, neste aspecto, a vida bastante simplificada, visto que condensam tudo isto em '_alquiler_', quer se trate do contrato quer do pagamento. No Brasil creio que também é mais simples, mas não estou ao corrente dos detalhes. A terminologia jurídica brasileira creio que é igual à portuguesa, com a tal diferença do 'alugue*l*'.

Um abraço


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Os espanhóis têm, neste aspecto, a vida bastante simplificada, visto que condensam tudo isto em '_alquiler_', quer se trate do contrato quer do pagamento. No Brasil creio que também é mais simples, mas não estou ao corrente dos detalhes. A terminologia jurídica brasileira creio que é igual à portuguesa, com a tal diferença do 'alugue*l*'.
> 
> Um abraço


 
Sim Carfer, mas jurídicamente o nome que prevalece é *arrendamiento.* 

A Ley que regula este negocio é a *Ley 29/1994, de 24 de noviembre, de Arrendamientos Urbanos*, mais conhecida por Ley Boyer,

Dizemos, _vivienda de alquiler_ e _contrato de arrendamiento_

Um abraço também pra você

MG


----------



## Tomby

Mangato said:


> ... Dizemos, _vivienda de alquiler_ e _contrato de arrendamiento..._


Também vulgarmente dizemos "_contrato de alquiler_". Porém quando se trata de prédios é mais certo dizer "_arrendamiento de vivienda, de fincas urbanas, de fincas rústicas, etc._"
Contrariamente não é usual dizer "arrendamiento de vehículos".
Eis um Modelo de contrato.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Mangato

Tombatossals said:


> Também vulgarmente dizemos "_contrato de alquiler_". Porém quando se trata de prédios é mais certo dizer "_arrendamiento de vivienda, de fincas urbanas, de fincas rústicas, etc._"
> Contrariamente não é usual dizer "arrendamiento de vehículos".
> Eis um Modelo de contrato.
> Cumprimentos!


 
E em Hispanoamérica ússase habitualmente o anglicismo *rentar,* para vivendas e carros.

¡O que é a ignorância! quando no Brasil escutava dizer *aluguel*, achava que falavam errado


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Sim Carfer, mas jurídicamente o nome que prevalece é *arrendamiento.*


 
Engraçado, porque acho que nunca tinha dado com outra palavra senão '_alquiler_'. Aliás, também lido muito pouco com espanhol jurídico. Em todo o caso, ignorância é ignorância. Já não vou esquecer.


----------

